# tatius o La Sagacidad, ¡llegó a los 1000!!!



## ordequin

Amigos:​tatius ha llegado a los mil.
Para los que no hayan tenido aún la suerte de conocerla, me ha tocado hoy el honor, y la responsabilidad, de pintar su retrato.
Ahí va, con todo mi cariño y admiración, a este talismán de los foros, que fue para mí desde el primer día referencia obligada.

*tatius, parece observarnos divertida desde su intrépida y acerada feminidad, poco amiga de florituras ni artificios, a la manera apacible de los que se sienten muy seguros por estar ampliamente dotados de recursos.*

*Con gran resolución nos devuelve al redil cuando nos perdemos en devaneos.*

*Cuando el asunto se torna manido, irrumpe con su habitual brío para aportarnos un sorprendente nuevo enfoque.*

*Sus aportes ponen de manifiesto un estilo enérgico e incisivo, preciso y certero.*

*tatius... es una flecha, y es un lince.*


*¡Un enorme bravo para la más brava!*​​


----------



## fenixpollo

ordequin said:
			
		

> Friends,
> tatius has arrived at one thousand.
> For those that haven’t yet had the good fortune of meeting her, it is my honor – and responsibility – to paint a portrait of her.
> Here it is, with my best wishes and admiration for this lucky charm of the forum, who, for me, has been required reading since day one.
> 
> tatius seems to amusedly observe us, from her intrepid and strong  femininity, not given to fluff or artifice, with the calm confidence of those who are generously gifted with talent.
> 
> With great assurance, she returns us to the flock when we get lost in idle pursuits.
> 
> When things get messy, she interrupts with her typical zeal to give us a surprising new focus.
> 
> Her contributions  reveal an energetic and incisive style, precise and accurate.
> 
> tatius... is an arrow and a lynx.
> A huge bravo for our brave tatius!


  Hear, hear! 

*Happy Postiversary, Tatius!*


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*Como una gran guerrera de la lengua, Tatius siempre está ganando la batalla contra la ignorancia.*
*Gracias por ello. *
*Un placer poder contar contigo en estos campos *
*Saludos*


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias, Tatius. Aprendo muchísimo contigo.



ordequin said:


> conocerla



¿ConocerlA?  ¿Cómo que conocerlA? ¿No es un tío?

¿Otra mujer? Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## tatius

Os puedo asegurar -y aseguro- que me he puesto roja. Y no es una forma de hablar. Te has pasado, ordequin, pero muchas gracias.

Pues nada, "me llena de orgullo y satisfacción"... No sé qué decir. Debe ser ese problema mío con las florituras...  Siento haber tardado tanto en leer vuestras felicitaciones, pero he estado muy liada (¡he sido tía!).

Muchas gracias por vuestros comentarios: me han encantado. Lo único malo es que de repente siento como un peso encima: por un lado, una necesidad de esmerarme más; y por otro, la obligación de fijarme en el número de intervenciones y de felicitar al que llegue a cifras redondas. Ahora sé que hace ilusión. Aprovecho también para agradecer a todos los que hacen posible que exista este lugar de encuentros y desencuentros. 

Al fin y al cabo todos aprendemos de todos, el único mérito es ser una pesada de 1000 posts.


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Felicitaciones, Tatius!!, siempre es un gusto leer tus mails .


----------



## lauranazario

Felicidades, Tatius... y déjame decirte que el esmero que pones en tus aportaciones NO pasa desapercibido por las personas que estamos aquí para aprender juntos.

Enhorabuena por tus 1000... y saludos,
LN


----------



## BETOREYES

TAITUS:
Felicitaciones por tus mil y más aciertos.
Beto.


----------



## heidita

¡Pero bueno, tatius, yo también pensé que eras hombre, las mujeres no solemos tener tu templanza. jejejeje

HERLZICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## tatius

¡¡Muchas gracias, beto, laura y rayines!! Danke schön, heditia! Cada vez que entro en este hilo, me llevo una sorpresa. Me alegra y abruma un poco ver "grandes miembros"  felicitándome. 

Por cierto, hablando de miembros... Visto lo visto --el despiste de Fernando y heidita-- sirva mi escritura para pensar en si realmente existe "la escritura femenina". 

Y sirva el _off topic_ de arriba de agradecimiento a los moderadores.


----------



## Honeypum

¡Muchas felicidades, Tatius! No sólo por tantos y tan buenos mensajes sino también por haber sido TIA! (¿Es un nene o una nena?)
Mi más sincera enhorabuena.
¡Continua así y no nos abandones, nos haces mucha falta!
Un fuerte abrazo.


----------

